# Sticky  Templates



## ModeratorTeam (Jan 20, 2015)

*Harry Sin:* *Template tutorial for beginners* 

 *Harry Sin:* *40mm template guide*


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thank you for this post, I must confess that I shed a few tears because of the loss of my very good friend Bob Jurgens (Bobj3), I'm sure that we kept the forum lively.


----------

